# Goose/Duck decoy mix



## rmbryourgun (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm looking at using a mixture of full body ghg lessers, oversize flocked shells, and full body ghg duck decoys this year. Any recommendations of a setup? Second question, am I hurting anything by adding the duck decoys?


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

I usually put out my goose decoys in the U pattern, and put my mallard decoys scattered behind me. It worked just fine. I was also only using floating mallard decoys so your duck shells should work just fine. If I were you I would also purchas a mojo, but make sure to turn it off when the geese come.


----------



## cforthunder (Aug 3, 2011)

Almost any pattern you use will work. We usually try to separate the the ducks from the geese too. Usually when were field hunting we also will turn off the mojos when the geese come but in the water i truely have no noticed a thing. Ive been on hunts where we have shot many honkers over mojo when hunting water.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

I have seen more ducks commit to a field with live geese or with goose decoys in it than I have with just live ducks or duck decoys. I just think its more of a confidence thing. I have seen ducks swing and swing with their live counter parts on the ground but I have seen them swing once or twice and then just go in with just geese on the ground. Thats why I don't own any duck decoys.


----------



## mike cerny (Mar 9, 2005)

Imo I think duck decoys are a waste of time in a goose spread. If I was only hunting ducks in a field I would still use only goose decoys.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Like others, I've had mallards land in a goose spread. I'd use them if you've got time to set them up.....can always pull them if needed. I'd also try your MOJO and see if it helps or hurts. Remember your gun.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

We always placed a few duck deeks on the upper and outter edge of the goose spreads. Every single time we used a MOJO and had geese come in, they wanted nothing to do with the spread. Whenever we had geese flare we realised it was because the idgit with the remote forgot to turn the darn thing off! Now when we know we'll get ducks in the goose spread, the duck deeks AND the MOJO STAYS IN THE TRUCK! Can't even use a powered decoy in PA so we don't have to worry about it here...


----------

